# Any 7mm-08 tc encore handgun fans



## mrjbloomington (Apr 4, 2010)

Thinking of a 15" 7mm-08 barrel for my encore. Does anyone use this particular set-up? what do you all think of recoil and killing performance on whitetail?


----------



## HandgunHTR (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't have a 7-08, but I do have a 15" 7mm Mauser barrel for my Encore, which is about the ballistic twin of the 7-08. 

Recoil is very manageable.

As for killing performance on whitetails with 120-140 grain Ballistic Tips, you will do just fine on any whitetail that walks this Earth.


----------



## ATLRoach (Apr 4, 2010)

I had one and it was easy to shoot and it did very well on deer and hogs like any 7mm-08 should.

Mine was a Pro Hunter w/ a Burris 2-7x


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Apr 5, 2010)

was? did you sell it or did it die?


----------



## RLFaler (Apr 5, 2010)

Good round for large deer.


----------



## ATLRoach (Apr 5, 2010)

hawgrider1200 said:


> was? did you sell it or did it die?



Traded it too a gentleman on here.


----------



## Win1917 (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't have a 7mm-08 but I have a 15" 260 which is the same ballpark. I wasn't really into handguns very much before that so the recoil was a little more than I was used to at first but I quickly found it to be very manageable. You might start with reduced recoil's to get the feel of it first then power up.


----------



## johnk59 (Apr 19, 2010)

*7-08*

I have shot several deer with a 15" Encore in 7mm-08 and it is a good caliber for whitetail deer.


----------



## builderrwc (Apr 20, 2010)

I use a Pro Hunter with a 7MM-08 15" Encore barell and a Simmons scope for bear hunting. Killed a 200 lb'er last year in Va. with 1 shot to the head 40' up a tree. Good mountain pistol w/ a Quiethide holster


----------



## carver (Apr 21, 2010)

love mine,shoots well


----------



## stevetarget (Apr 22, 2010)

I put a 7mm 08 together last year but did not get to take a deer with it. It  shoots very well. I have a 2 to 7 EER scope on it with the 15 in barrel. I am shooting 139 grain Hornady SST's


----------

